# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Dreaming about being drunk?

## JacksDreams

Was just wondering if anyone else had ever experienced a dream in which your completely and utterly drunk, since iv had a few of these dreams.
Not sure why but they almost feel like nightmares, where i cannot stand up at all and in the dream im pretty much begging to be sober again. When i have these dreams im not actually drunk before going to bed, which also makes this quite strange.

But yeah has anyone else experienced these kind of dreams? + any reason for why i may be having them occasionally. Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## skepticsnake

Hey, i'm quite new to the forum, just realised you're from kent, me too! Maybe we should start some sort of Kent County LD club haha

I personally have never had a dream when i'm drunk, but as dreams normally reflect waking life (or at least mine do most of the time) perhaps you have anxieties about getting too drunk?? I think you are probably more equipped than anyone else to interpret your own dream! Good luck with it.

Skepticsnake

----------


## JacksDreams

Ohhh thats quite interesting lol, want to ask where abouts in kent but don't feel like you have to answer lol.

yeah that could be true, mayb i'm subconsciously worried about it  :tongue2: , thanks for the help skeptic  :smiley:

----------


## Cacophony

*I have... But I think when you go to bed trashed that mindset can seep into your dream world.*

----------


## CeDeR

When i was in rehab i had these dreams very often...Once had a weird dream about how i was a farmer and i tried to steal black alcohol from some creepy old village(M.Night Shyamalan style)and when i drank it i would feel completely wasted in seconds.I do drink now but more moderately and i still get em every now and then.Quite fun if you ask me except for the black alcohol one thats just creepy and a bit terrifying.

----------


## kulananda

I used to smoke mary jane and have had dreams of smoking again. The more i had the dreams the less this substance had any effect in the dream time. I think as ones consciousness raises or awakens etc, the less one is inlcined to take mind altering substances of any kind in the waking consciousness and the less they will effect us in the dream state.

----------


## Spenner

I've never done any drugs or consumed alcohol (well, to the point where it's considered drinking. One beer a year, let's say), yet I'm constantly screwing myself up in my dreams. I know there's a part of me that wants to do it, I just have that side of my spanked and bruised.

----------


## MisterHyde

It's strange, because I smoke a lot (cigarettes, not Miss Jane) and in lucid dreams I rarely smoke.  I've had the drunk dream before, and I've had the black alcohol dream before.  I actually found it fun because all the DCs were trying to stop me making off with the black alcohol, so I used it as an excuse to play extreme rugby with them, using the stone jug of alcohol as a ball.

----------


## JacksDreams

ha, its cool others have experienced this, whats this black alcohol all about???

----------


## Drokens

It's never been drinking for me but I've had very similiar experiencing by smoking weed or other substances inside of dreams. Sometimes it completely knocks me off of my ass and I can't walk around or anything. I'm just pinned down to the floor. Other times, it's an amazing high that I can't believe I'm having. (Especially when I don't know I'm dreaming, then it seems like really good weed lol)

----------


## Rezzo

Well, I've never actually been drunk, but I have dreamt what I think drunkenness would be like. Pretty interesting stuff, but there's always something explicit tucked in there somewhere ;P

----------


## Ayarborough96

I drink and smoke weed but every once and a while I have crazy dreams that I'm to drunk and high and am geting in trouble, only 17 so with parents and police. One dream I went to some concert really drunk and ran from police and was at my house with a bunch of my friends. So in my dream we snuck out and a million people show up so there is a huge party at my pool witch was amazing. Then after drinking I could not walk at all I would try and fall ever 2 seconds but I was aware of what I was doing its a really bad feeling and these dreams happen all the time.

----------


## gab

Please don't post in threads where OP is not active anymore and thread is also not active. Locked.

----------

